# Easiest and cheapest CO2 gas chamber



## cools2036 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi all,

Just thought id share my CO2 chamber build.

Materials

1 x 5-10l Click-clack (needs to be air tight) - $10
1m of airline (from local aquarium) - $2
1 x airline connector - 50c
1 x disposable CO2 cans (looks like a shaving creme dispenser) can be purchased from your local aquarium store. ($25 for 3 cans)
a single CO2 can will last ages 



Construction-
Simply drill a 4mm hole in one end and a 2mm hole in the opposite end of the click clack.
insert the airline connector into the 4mm hole, make sure its a very tight fit.
then simply connect the airline to the connector and to the outlet onb the CO2 cans.


Use-
load up with mice/rats etc max of 5-8 mice per gassing.
give the can 2-3 presses, the CO2 will enter in one end and the air will escape through the 2mm hole at the opposite end.

wait for the mice to fall alseep, then give a final 1-2 presses.
they are now ready for freezing.

Make sure your mice fall asleep before they final 2 squirts of CO2 and dont forget the second shot.
You dont want your mice to wake up in the freezer and gnaw their way out etc.

I just gas and feed straight away...no freezing
I think thats best


Hope that helps


Matt
CoolReps


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Feb 2, 2012)

I like it. Thanks for posting it. 8)


----------



## Robo1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Not sure if it would make a lot of difference, but if you put the 4mm hole low (on the container) and the 2mm hole high it should help the CO2 to displace the air.


----------



## cools2036 (Feb 2, 2012)

Robo1 said:


> Not sure if it would make a lot of difference, but if you put the 4mm hole low (on the container) and the 2mm hole high it should help the CO2 to displace the air.



Never really thought about it but i suppose it could help seeing as Oxygen is lighter than Co2...
Thanks for the add


----------



## JohnKoroknay (Feb 7, 2012)

where is the best place to buy the desposible Co2 cans im having trouble locating them


----------



## cools2036 (Feb 7, 2012)

JohnKoroknay said:


> where is the best place to buy the desposible Co2 cans im having trouble locating them



your local aquarium shop will have them, if not they can order them in. if you have any trouble i may be able to help you later on.


----------



## Trouble (Feb 7, 2012)

thanks for the helpful thread! I shall try this method when I start breeding my own food for the snakes


----------



## cools2036 (Feb 16, 2012)

Just updating, all the materials needed ate sourced from B&C aquarium in Sydney. If anyone needs CO2 cans I can purchase and send.


----------



## cools2036 (Feb 22, 2012)

Just updating, i have recently purchased a 5L CO2 bottle, its more cost effective as it last longer and cost around $5 to refill
every couple of months or so.

same principal just with the turn of the bottle valve, but ill look into a trigger system later on.

cheers
Matt


----------



## wokka (Feb 22, 2012)

You normally buy CO2 by the kilo. If you fill a 5 liter bottle the amount of CO2 you get will depend upon the pressure it is filled to, which may be variable, and likewise for discharge. That is why most people go to the expense of using a regulator and pressurised CO2.


----------



## cools2036 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry meant 5kg


----------

